# Speicheraufrüsten bei MAXDATA Harvard SL Pro



## simgishel (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
leider finde ich weder im Handbuch zum Notebook (MAXDATA Harvard SL Pro) noch durch Googlesuche einen Hinweis, was ich ausbauen muss um an den Speicher zu kommen.
Wahrscheinlich befindet er sich unter der Tastatur. Wie ich diese ausbauen kann ist mir noch schleierhaft.
Wer kann helfen?

danke im Voraus
Sim


----------



## Raubkopierer (15. Juni 2007)

Unter der Tastatur? Klar. allerdings so weit unter der Tastatur, dass das Ausbauen selbiger sinnlos wird. Notebooks kann man oft am Boden öffnen um etwa wie du neuen Speicher einzusetzen.


----------



## hela (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich kann dir zwar nicht weiterhelfen, da ich das MAXDATA Harvard SL Pro nicht kenne, aber beim Palmax PD-1000 sitzt der Speicher tatsächlich unter der Tastatur. So abwegig ist die Idee gar nicht ...


----------



## octo124 (15. Juni 2007)

Also sind unter der Tastatur. Max. ist lt. Handbuch 2 x 128 Mb.
Das Handbuch findest du hier: http://www.maxdata.de/services/fm/index.jsp?folderId=113016
Bleibt die Frage zum wie. Ruf einfach mal bei diesen Shops hier an, angeblich gehts mit minimalen Aufwand:
http://www.notebook-laden.de/index/index_mem_maxdata.htm
http://www.speichermarkt.de/show.cgi?ID=maxd1073.htm


----------



## fluessig (18. Juni 2007)

Ich hab selber schon meinem Ram aufgerüstet (unter der Tastatur), allerdings an einem Gericom Notebook. Meine Tastatur wird am unteren Rand von 3 Keilen gehalten die man ins Gehäuse von der Tastatur wegschieben kann, dadurch wird die untere Seite der Tastatur frei und man kann sie einfach nach oben klappen. Es gibt auch Modelle, wo die gefederten Keile an der oberen Seite sind. 

Such einfach mal den Rand deiner Tastatur ab und schau ob du sowas in der Art siehst. Du kannst sie dann mit einem Schlitzschraubendreher leicht zurückdrücken. 

P.S: Keile nicht nach unten drücken sondern waagrecht schieben.


----------

